# The next impact: Nikon D5300



## xps (Oct 17, 2013)

DPReview: Nikon D5300 adds pixels, Wi-Fi, and GPS while leaving AA filter behind 

http://www.dpreview.com/news/2013/10/17/nikon-d5300-adds-pixels-wi-fi-and-gps-while-leaving-aa-filter-behind?utm_campaign=internal-link&utm_source=news-list&utm_medium=text&ref=title_0_3


A preview @: 

http://www.dpreview.com/previews/nikon-d5300/


----------

